

Show HN: Sublime Text 2 Package Manager - wbond
http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/package_control

======
phren0logy
This could be huge! ST2 looks pretty flexible, but so far it doesn't match
what I get through TextMate or emacs with their package managers. Both have
pretty straightforward package managers that let me pick from a huge list of
plugins.

Glad to know that ST2 is on the way to offering similar functionality.
Hopefully this will fuel even more community contributed code, which seems to
be the real secret sauce of a good editor. Certainly the ST2 developer is
outrageously responsive, so the situation should be ripe for contributions.

------
trickjarrett
I had moved away from ST2 and back to e for a while, but I'll give ST2 another
whirl.

------
desireco42
doesn't seem to work on my win7 machine (command I am pasting in console.
Unable to auto detect encoding, using fallback encoding Western (Windows 1252)

~~~
wbond
Did you restart ST2 after pasting the console command? After restarting there
should be commands in the command palette that start with "Package Control."
If not, go to "Preferences > Browse Packages…" and then look for a folder
called "Package Control." If it is not there, there must have been a bug with
the download. If it is, look in the console to see if there is a message about
Package Control looking for updates.

It may be easier to use GitHub issues to follow up with this:
<https://github.com/wbond/sublime_package_control/issues>.

------
Jarred
Why isn't this at the top of the front page yet?

